# Undersealing experience



## Autumn

I am about to have my Autosleeper Symbol undersealed with the wax stuff. Reading through the posts here suggests that most people think it is a sensible way of protecting the investment made on a motorhome. Mine is nine years old with a low mileage. However, it is a big chunk of money for an extra I don't even get to see or use!!

I am using the company based in Poole. Has anyone got recent experience of this outfit and can comment on the standard of work done?

Autumn


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers

I would normally do it myself, you only jet wash, dry and spray it on! Cost around £40.


----------



## Autumn

Apparently it is a very messy business and some vent holes should not be blocked, so water is trapped and differently sized nozzles are required to spray into the various areas. As for crawling underneath the vehicle (I don't have an inspection pit), that would add to the trauma.

The company in Poole specialise in motorhomes, so I am hoping any rust will be cleaned off, the area completely dried and the wax sprayed into all the nooks and crannies. Not a DIY job for me, I think. 

Autumn


----------



## coppo

Hi 
If you intend to keep the vehicle then its a good investment and reassuring to know that its protected.

I did my own, i think that its a good advantage having a vehicle with plenty of gap to the road like ours, that way you can waxoil it yourself easily and look under for damage etc.

I did read however of one of the main companies making a real mess of it, i,m sure i saw some pictures on here of the work(or lack of it they did), i,m not sure which company it was though so you'll have to search.

I,m sure someone will be along soon with specific details. (if i,ve remembered correctly that is)

PaulnCaz.


----------



## teal

I had a Bessacar done by them and was satisfied, as for doing it yourself well unless you have all the tools these people use i would not think it can be done as well. Note that afterwards it has to be aired as it pongs a bit, i would not sleep in it that night after it has been done.


----------



## Autumn

Thanks all. Yes, Teal, we have been warned not tosleep in it directly afterwards. My father-in-law lives in Christchurch, so this company is ideal for us, as we can stay over at his place.

I'm a bit concerned at reports of one of the main companies not doing a good job - hope someone can say which one and if this was a recent experience.

Autumn


----------



## gaspode

Chassis waxing is a very effective process when applied from new, the effectiveness of an application at nine years old is less certain. It will depend greatly on the state of the chassis before application and the thoroughness of the preparation/application. In any event it'll probably be sufficient to preserve the chassis for the remainder of the useful life of the van.


----------



## teal

Hello Autum, if I was you when they have done it ask to go underneath with him and inspect it yourself, you can then see whether any spots have been missed plus use a light so you can see. He gave me a plastic overall so i did not get wax etc over me. its a lot of money so you want a good job done.


----------



## zappy61

Done three from new. A bit messy but not rocket science and fairly easy to do. Better on a warm day though because you have to keep the wax tepid so it will spray. I think it is excellent floor protection against damp as well as rust.

Graham


----------



## Autumn

Just checked this thread again to see if anyone has direct experience of the company I am using in Poole. It really isn't a job either the husband or I fancy tackling. We are due to have it done early next week, so any other comments aill be appreciated. 

Also I will report back here if we go ahead, in case anyone else is thinking of having it done.

Autumn


----------



## dovtrams

does anyone know of an undersealing firm in the central scotland area, the nearest one i can find is at morpeth?


----------



## CliveMott

We had our new 1972 CF based Dormobile Ziebarted from new, including all the box sections, chassis internals, inside the doors, inside the sills etc. At the same time father-in-law bought a VW Danbury which was untouched. The Dormobile rusted out first. The other lesson learnt was stainless steel exhaust systems. They last no longer than an OEM normal steel system on a VW.

Today, when we get a new(ish) van I visit the local re-cycling centre (dump) and scrounge several part used tins of gloss paint from the apointed bins. Any colour will do. Then over several days / weeks and wrecking several sets of clothes and coulouring our drive I paint the underside of the van, chassis etc liberally. 
Its also a good security measure as should the van get stolen it is easy to identify. (Brown under the front, pink under the back, yellow under the middle!!)

It makes me feel good anyway! Our last van chassis was as good as new when we sold her.

Not a winter job though.

C.


----------



## Autumn

Thanks for that Clive, but I'm not sure it makes me feel any better about parting with nearly £700 for the same job. I suppose a wax based substance, as opposed to what is probably going to be mostly acrylic based paint - although I do like the idea of a magnolia and pink chasis - will last and repel water for longer. I take your point though. The problem is, if you are not prepared or able to do the job yourself, it's a seller's market. 

If the outfit do a good job, I'll be happy - just don't want to be ripped off - nothing makes me more cross.

Autumn


----------



## twinky

Autumn £700 does seem like an awful lot of money.

I dont know whether youve said the age of your van but assuming your vans got a few years of muck under there, if it was me I'd get the underside powerwashed off at a local commercial place (all lorry MOTs have to have cleaned chassis).
Then I'd leave it in a dry warm place (even pay for suitable storage) for a week. Get 10 litres of Waxoyl (£40) and pressure applicator (£25), put on an overall and get under there myself.

At least you would know that its been done all over.

Of course if youre physically unable you would have to pay someone to put it on for you, but it shouldnt be that much a job.


----------



## Autumn

Oh, heck. Don't know what to do now. Still nobody has come forward to say they have used this company and are pleased.

Autumn


----------



## Mike48

Nobody has come forward probably becuse not many would bother to have it done. These days vehicles are well protected from rust - they are already undersealed and wax injected (at least my Transit is) so it is questionable whether such expenditure can be justified. 

A quick clean up with a hosepipe on the underside every now and again (once a year) should be sufficient to protect the vehicle.


----------



## Autumn

Yes, I was beginning to wonder that myself. There are threads on this site where people have said it is a good idea, but I suppose you would having paid that amount of moeny. I was just interested in the reputation of this particular company.

Autmn


----------



## TR5

Just keep an eye on the underside, and treat where necessary.

Buy some Rustoleum brush or spray paint, which can be applied direct to rusty area's and will protect them for a long period - I use it on my classic car!

£700 would go a long way if any chassis repairs are ever needed.


----------



## Steve1087

Just so you are aware if you do go ahead and have it done, leave a window of around two weeks when you will not be using the van. Assuming the firm uses Waxoyl or similar you will not want to sleep in it until the spirit evaporates. The smell will be really strong. It takes about two weeks for the smell to disappear.


----------



## paulmold

I don't know if you have seen this article from Practical Motorhome from July 2005 - www.rustbusters.co.uk/Project-Komet.pdf


----------



## twinky

Autumn 

I think most of the posts regarding waxoyling are referring to coachbuilt vans were the floor is a laminated wood/resin affair siting on an exposed chassis. 

Applying wax to these floors is deemed to be beneficial by some because of its abililty to repel water. 

Am I right in thinking that your van is a ........well..........panel van? If this is correct it will be a monocoque construction, so although waxoyling it would help, its not that important IMO. Well not £700 important anyway. 

If you lived nearer to me I'd have a look at it for you, with a view to helping you out.


----------



## time-traveller

Steve1087 said:


> Just so you are aware if you do go ahead and have it done, leave a window of around two weeks when you will not be using the van. Assuming the firm uses Waxoyl or similar you will not want to sleep in it until the spirit evaporates. The smell will be really strong. It takes about two weeks for the smell to disappear.


The professional version of WaxOyl is Dinol made by Dinitrol - or it could be the other way round, Dinitrol made by Dinol. That's the stuff that all Volkswagens were treated with before delivery in the days before they were factory prepped. VW dealers had to send the new cars out to be done if they hadn't installed the proper equipment themselves. Other major manufacturers used it at the time too, when anti-rust warranties were just coming in.

It was a lot better that Ziebart - another rustproofing treatment that was all the rage at the time - because Ziebart dried out and finished up looking like a dried out mud flat - all cracks and so on -and shrunk away from the vunerable metal edges it was supposed to protect allow rust to set in UNDER the Ziebart.


----------



## Autumn

Thanks everyone, and thanks paulmold for the link to the article. That is really, really helpful. At least I now know what I am paying for and that I could not carry out such a thorough job myself. However, I have taken on board the other comments too and now must weigh up the advantages of having this done.

I have also looked at security - another big cost if done professionally. I can't afford both just now but if I spend all that on undersealing, maybe the security is even more important! 

And I thought owning a motorhome was going to be all fun!! :roll:


----------



## twinky

Personally speaking............spend your money on the extra security if thats what you want. The rust (if there is any) wont be that bad and can be sorted anytime.

Half the fun of motorhoming for me is tatting around with extras and improvements. 

Relax and enjoy - money is only something you might need if you wake up tomorrow. :lol: :lol:


----------



## strod

*Waxoil by Rustbusters,Poole.*

Hi Autumn. Six years ago we had our then motorhome treated with Waxoil by Phil Lewis who runs a company called Rustbusters. Phil did an absolutely first class job on the vehicle, injecting Waxoilinto all the door & wing panels,the complete whole of the underneath of the vehicle, & into every crevice to be found. On completion I donned a protective suit supplied by Phil and examined the underneath of the vehicle. Phil was quite insistent that I carried out this inspection. He is a very hardworking chapand I feel I can thoroughly recommend his service. By the way he was/is based in Poole & maybe the person to whom you refer. Certainly sounds it.


----------



## time-traveller

Autumn said:


> Thanks everyone, and thanks paulmold for the link to the article. That is really, really helpful. At least I now know what I am paying for and that I could not carry out such a thorough job myself. However, I have taken on board the other comments too and now must weigh up the advantages of having this done.
> 
> I have also looked at security - another big cost if done professionally. I can't afford both just now but if I spend all that on undersealing, maybe the security is even more important!
> 
> And I thought owning a motorhome was going to be all fun!! :roll:


Autumn - anyone who can write such an elegant and erudite article under the current thread ' _Any Moslem or BNP members?_' could make a fortune on the after-dinner-speaker circuit! It wouldn't _then_ be a matter of security -v- undersealing but more of a matter of _a very expensive motorhome _-v- _an even more expensive motorhome_. I continue to be so impressed that I would come and do the undersealing myself just to have the privilege of meeting you ....


----------



## teemyob

*Oh*



time-traveller said:


> Autumn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone, and thanks paulmold for the link to the article. That is really, really helpful. At least I now know what I am paying for and that I could not carry out such a thorough job myself. However, I have taken on board the other comments too and now must weigh up the advantages of having this done.
> 
> I have also looked at security - another big cost if done professionally. I can't afford both just now but if I spend all that on undersealing, maybe the security is even more important!
> 
> And I thought owning a motorhome was going to be all fun!! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Autumn - anyone who can write such an elegant and erudite article under the current thread ' _Any Moslem or BNP members?_' could make a fortune on the after-dinner-speaker circuit! It wouldn't _then_ be a matter of security -v- undersealing but more of a matter of _a very expensive motorhome _-v- _an even more expensive motorhome_. I continue to be so impressed that I would come and do the undersealing myself just to have the privilege of meeting you ....
Click to expand...

Now I am lost, what did I miss?


----------



## time-traveller

*Re: Oh*



teemyob said:


> time-traveller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone, and thanks paulmold for the link to the article. That is really, really helpful. At least I now know what I am paying for and that I could not carry out such a thorough job myself. However, I have taken on board the other comments too and now must weigh up the advantages of having this done.
> 
> I have also looked at security - another big cost if done professionally. I can't afford both just now but if I spend all that on undersealing, maybe the security is even more important!
> 
> And I thought owning a motorhome was going to be all fun!! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Autumn - anyone who can write such an elegant and erudite article under the current thread ' _Any Moslem or BNP members?_' could make a fortune on the after-dinner-speaker circuit! It wouldn't _then_ be a matter of security -v- undersealing but more of a matter of _a very expensive motorhome _-v- _an even more expensive motorhome_. I continue to be so impressed that I would come and do the undersealing myself just to have the privilege of meeting you ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I am lost, what did I miss?
Click to expand...

Just read the current thread _Any Moslem or BNP members?_' teemyob


----------



## viator

Autumn,
Spending £700 on undersealing a 9 year old van is money down the drain, your van will have been undersealed ex- factory. Power washing the underside of a motorhome is not a good idea, water would be forced through venting grilles, hose and pipe tracks , also into wiring/cabling connectors/junction boxes etc., 
viator


----------



## Autumn

Thanks Twinky for your offer of help. I'm confused by your hesitance in describing my beloved vehicle as - uhm, a panel van! 8O Please don't tell me I have been unaware that I'm a lower class motorhome owner. No wonder those guys in the huge coach builts don't wave back at me!

Viator, I had already delivered my van to Rustbusters when I read your post - the Husband enjoyed it though, as I footed the bill for the undersealing.

I promised to report back; will do so in a separate post.

Autumn


----------



## auntygranty

*underseal*

Autumn... My first Van some years ago was a Holdsworth FANFARE which had had five owners a had been around a lot, I got it cheap as a car dealer couldn't get rid of it and I watched the price come down and then I snapped it up. Took a bit of a chance it needed tidying up. When it went for a Mot the garage said as it had been treated fully with wax that there was no rust whatsoever on the chassis !! This convinced me of the benefits. My next Van was newer and as I thought I was going to keep it for ever I had it done by the firm at Poole who used to be sited near Parley Cross, nr Bournemouth. I have to say he did a first class job, but it wasn't cheap. I have moved on got the bug and had several more vans but the point of this is that in my view only have it done if you are going to keep the vehicle long term otherwise its the next owner that benefits. and you will get no more when you partx it Auntygranty


----------

